# Question about changing up their toys



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

I've only had my Mice for 2 weeks and I have enough fun toys and hidouts and tubes to make three completely different setups in a 40 gallon tank. What I have been doing is each day while they sleep is I change the combination of their toys and the way they are set up. They seem to like this as they get very excited each evening when they wake up and come out of their hideout to play. And they examine, climb on, and play with everything all night.

I'm wondering if changing their environment by so much each day so soon after bringing them home might in some way be unsettling to them in that they might not feel comfortable because they can't get used to one particular setup. I'd like to hear your opinions on this. Is this good or even though they seem to like it so far am I taking away their ability to feel comfortable in their own home.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd think it would be quite stressful and what you are reading as joy could just be them trying to get used to new surroundings. I don't know and maybe they couldn't give a damn. I suppose as long as they are calm when being handled, feed well and don't hideaway too much you can presume they are content and not overly stressed.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I usually only change up my toys and cage set up weekly when I clean. I think it's fun to watch them explore, but I only change the setup completely when I get bored of looking at it, not when I think the mice care necessarily. So keep on doing what you're doing if it floats your buoyant water avoidance device. the most obvious sign of stress I've seen is very harried ruffled fur, or if they seem cowardly of you or objects in their cage. If that happens, maybe slow down a bit. I suspect that as you get used to having them, you'll find a great routine of how/when you change up their cage.

on the other hand, If they desperately try to get out of the cage then they probably need more stimulation.


----------

